# North East Weather forcast



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

As for the east coast, Dec's in La Nina look to be coldest so I will stick with that trend, bulk of snow will fall Dec-Jan here, Ohio Valley and Midwest should get it all winter. Miller B's could be fun for the east coast as well later in the winter but probably just for 40 deg and north 



What do you guys think?? Alot of Snow or a little? And When early, mid, or late seaon or just all season??


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont know but living in northern Illinois, I like that map ALOT!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I could live with that  Where did you find that?? 

Bossman


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

O Yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Grassbusters;404435 said:


> O Yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude, why are you excited??? Zimbabwe is not on the map.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, where in the heck did that map come from? l am liking what I see for us that is for sure though.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i hope me we dumped on in the NOR-EAST !!payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am quite happy with that map...........now we just need to see if it pans out.....


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Sweet!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

If this is some what accurate i'll be a very happy man, with a brand new z-turn mower in the spring


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

SnowPro93;405685 said:


> If this is some what accurate i'll be a very happy man, with a brand new z-turn mower in the spring


haha, yeah me too! except ill actually be able to start the mowing season without debt!payup


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

stroker79;405823 said:


> haha, yeah me too! except ill actually be able to start the mowing season without debt!payup


Did someone say Debt? Seems like I find more and more of it every time I leave my house.But yes that map looks ol so SHAWEET.xysport

RCGM
Brad


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Keep the snow in Illinois. Keep it out of New York


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

so i've got more good news, i keep seeing black catapillars crawling across the street, so i called my aunt and she read up that it means its going to be a severe winter, with snow before thanksgiving...i was excited to here that


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

SnowPro93;406106 said:


> so i've got more good news, i keep seeing black catapillars crawling across the street, so i called my aunt and she read up that it means its going to be a severe winter, with snow before thanksgiving...i was excited to here that


Hmmm thats pretty cool. I dont recal seeing any caterpillars but snow before thanksgiving would be the best thing that could happen to me right now. I know im not alone on that one either! haha


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Rcgm;405950 said:


> Did someone say Debt? Seems like I find more and more of it every time I leave my house.But yes that map looks ol so SHAWEET.xysport
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Haha, yeah no kidding. Everytime my memory kicks in (doesnt happen much, lol) i think of more money I owe. I need some snow BAD, haha


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

procut1;405978 said:


> Keep the snow in Illinois. Keep it out of New York


Why?? I hope we get hit hard, especially in orleans and monroe county. Last winter did ok, only during the time when we had between I think 14-20+inches. The Watertown area deserves a break from the 10ft.+ amounts of snow. sorry about the double posts. MY bad.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

*new dude...*

do you go by the trip or seasonal, its so hard to predict here. I mixed it 50/50 last year so i didnt get reemed either way. I think im putting a limit on my contracts like I only come every 3 inches, because I ended up servicing them wayy too much last year with all the 1-2inch snows we had.


----------

